# single most



## Gavril

Onko yleinen tapa kääntää suomeksi _the single most, _kuten seuraavissa esimerkeissä?

_The single largest living person

The single most valuable player in the league

_jne.

K


----------



## hui

Gavril said:


> Onko yleinen tapa kääntää suomeksi _the single most, _kuten seuraavissa esimerkeissä?
> 
> _The single largest living person
> 
> The single most valuable player in the league_



_selvästi__,__ ylivoimaisesti, __selkeästi__,__ kirkkaasti
_ 
_Selvästi_ suurin elossa oleva ihminen
Liigan _ylivoimaisesti_ arvokkain pelaaja.


----------



## Gavril

Enemmän selvittämisen vuoksi, olisiko tämä hyvää suomea?

_Sinivalas on selvästi _/ _ylivoimaisesti maan suurin eläin_

Se ei siis ole vain _maan suurimpia eläimiä_, vaan ei ole siihen yhtäsuuruinen eläin.


----------



## hui

Gavril said:


> Enemmän selvittämisen vuoksi, olisiko tämä hyvää suomea?
> 
> _Sinivalas on selvästi _/ _ylivoimaisesti maan suurin eläin_
> 
> Se ei siis ole vain _maan suurimpia eläimiä_, vaan ei ole siihen yhtäsuuruinen eläin.



_Sinivalas on *maailman* ylivoimaisesti suurin eläin.
_The blue whale is the single largest animal on the *Earth*.

[Pohdiskelin sanojen _maailman_ ja _ylivoimaisesti_ järjestystä - ehkä liian pitkään ja saatoin sotkea kielikorvani. Päädyin siihen, että _ylivoimaisesti suurin _on yksi käsite.]


----------

